# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  رساله بخطالامام المهدي روحي فداه / تــــــــم ذمجه مع آخر

## وردة البستان

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ

الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ

الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ*
*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد 


والنص الذي كتبه الامام عليه السلام هو :
انا المهدي المنتظر 
اقمت الصلاة في مسجدكم 
واكلت مما اكلتم 
ودعوت لكم 
فادعوا لي بالفرج 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا




منقول
*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## samaweya

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


يسلموووو : )

----------


## السعوديه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

جزاااااكم الله كل الخير

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااايد ع المرور الحلو نورتنا
 تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*

إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

*الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ...*
*بانتظار جديدج..*
*تحياتي لج.*

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


**إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ...*
*يسلمو خيتو وردة البستان*

----------


## همسه دلع

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ارجوا من الله ان تكون هذة الورقة المكتوبة* 

*بيد  صاحب العصر  عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً.*

*تشكري  ابنتي على النقل* 

*وجزاك الله كل  الخير*

----------


## لجين"

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ...
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## فتونه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ

الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ

الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ*
*
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## احلى ليل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## نور حياتي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة  وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

شكرا على الطرح

----------


## بعيد الدار

*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

تحياااااااااااااتي*

----------


## طابوقه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك ياصاحب العصر والزمان

[IMG]http://img89.**************/img89/2098/145d1646b2ic7.jpg[/IMG]

النص الذي كتبه الامام عليه السلام هو:

انا المهدي المنتظر 
اقمت الصلاة في مسجدكم 
واكلت مما اكلتم 
ودعوت لكم 
فادعوا لي بالفرج 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يرزقنا نصرة الإمام المهدي القائم عجل الله فرجه

منقول

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااااايد حبايبي على مروركم صفحتي

نورتو

تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا  حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين...........
مشكوررررررررررة اختى  الله يجعله فى ميزان اعمالك.......عندى سؤال  فى اي بلد يوجد مسجد السيدة نرجس عليها السلام
تقبلى تحياتى
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## طابوقه

اهلا بك اختي نورتي صفحتي بردك الرائع
اما عن سؤالك بصراحه وبكل تواضع لايوجد عندي اي اجابه 
وادعو الاخوه الاعضاء افادتنا لمن يعرف ذلك
من المعروف ان مرقد السيده في سامراء ولم اسمع من قبل ان مسجد يحمل اسمها 
تقبلي كل تحياتي
الطابوقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين




اللهم صـلي وسـلم وزد وبــارك علـى رسـول الله وآلــه الأطهــار

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 



اللهم صـلي وسـلم وزد وبــارك علـى رسـول الله وآلــه الأطهــار

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

((اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آله في 
هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين))
اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج سهل مخرجه واجعلنا من أنصاره..

مشكوووورة حبيبتي..
يعطيك ربي العافية..
ربي لا يحرمنا منك..

----------


## خادم البتول

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## دموع جارفه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

 اللهم ارزقنا نصرت الأمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه...
 تقبلي مروري اختي طابوقه....

----------


## ملاك روحي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ

الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ

الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ*
*

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

متأكدين أنه خط الأمام عج؟*

----------


## وردة البستان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*مشكورين وااااااااااايد حبايبي  على تواجدكم في صفحتي نورتو





تحياتي




وردة البستان

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم عجل فرج وليك وأبن وليك .._
_يالثاراااااااات الحسين .._

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت يمناك
وكتبه الله في ميزان أعمالك
عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصاب أمامنا الحسين
يالله بحق الزهراء وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين وبحق المظلوم في العاشر من 
محرم الحرام تقضي حوائجي وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياالهي

اللهم اشفى مرضانا و مرضى المؤمنين جميعاً
اللهم خفف آلامهم و عجل بشفائهم بحولك و قوتك يارب العالمين 
اللهم أجعل آلامهم كفاره لذنوبهم ومعاصيهم
اللهم كن رحيما بهم فهم عبادك الضعفاء 
اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك و الجنة و نعوذ بك من سخطك و النار 
اللهم أغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و الأحياء منهم و الأموات 
اللهم أجعل سائر أعمالنا خالصه لوجهك الكريم 
اللهم أجعلنا من أنصار أمامنا صاحب العصر والزمان ولاتحرمنا رؤياه
بحق محمد وآل محمد
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااااايد حبايبي على تواجدكم

نورتو

تحياتي 
وردة البستان

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحسنم 
لكن الموضوع مكرر في نفس القسم .......

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## نور البدر

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

----------


## شهد*

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و* *دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*الله يجعلنا من انصاره* 
*شكـــــرا*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين واااااايد حبايبي على تواجدكم


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## نبراس الخير

سبحان الله

----------


## رحيل الزمن

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


*إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ...*

----------


## وردة البستان

لكم جزيل الشكر على مروركم  نورتو 


تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## اهات كربلاء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

----------


## عشق الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة البستان

تسلمو ع الطله نورتو

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكور اخوي على مرورك نورت

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااااااااااااااااااااااايد على طلتكم نورتو

----------


## عنيده

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## واحة العالم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## هاوي همس

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين 

صلوا على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم أجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه والمستشهدين بين يديه

مشكورة خيتووا على هالنقل 

تقبلي مرور 

عاشقة متيمة

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين حبايبي ع الطله نورتو

----------


## امبراطور الحب

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد,,,


بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل,,,


ربي مايحرمني منك,,,,

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيو ع الطله نورت

----------


## BOMBONA

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


مشكورة اختي وردة البستان على الموضوع
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد,,,


يسلمو خيتو ع الطله نورتي

----------


## F3F31

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

مشكوره اختي وردة البستان انا عندي    
الصوره بس للأسف ما عرفت احطها

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين* 
مشكوووورين دمتم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وردة .. طابوقه

لقد تم ذمج المشاركتين لتكرار المحتوى مع وجود تعقيبات عليهما

وعند الذمج تتم عمليه تلقائيه وهي

خروج المشاركه الاصليه للأعلى وبقاء العنوان الاحدث

شاكرين لجهودكم

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلموع الطله نورتو

----------


## مهندسه

ولكن لم تظهر الرسالة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 


*إذا أعددت جيشك أيها المهدي للثوره 
وسارت خلفك الثوار والصحراء والغبره 
فضع إسمي كجندي وضع من خلفه سطرا 
ليبصم إصبعي عشرا ومنحري عشرا

الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ...*

----------


## reem446

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
لكن وين الخط ما شفناه ..

----------


## reem446

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*لكن وين الخط ماشفناه ( الصورة ما تطلع )*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين_  

الله يعطيك العافية  ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على أبآئه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ، و ليا ًو حافظا ً, و قآئدا ًو ناصرا ً، و دليلا ًو عينا ً، حتى تُسكنه ارضك طوعا ً، و تُمتعه فيها طويلا ً. 
و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ، وعونه و دعآئه وخيره ، ما ننال به سعة ًمن فضلك ، وفوزا ًعندك يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## مهندسه

الاخت وردة البستان مشكورة على الموضوع ولكن لم يظهر لي الخط فهل يمكن ارساله على بريدي الالكتروني مع الشكر

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*ابنتي (( المهندسة ))*  
*حاولي مرة ثانية وبطريقة تكبير الخط*  
*ممكن ان يتوضح لكي*  


*اشكرك على المرور*  
*محمود سعد*

----------


## مهندسه

*السيد محمود سعد شكرا" على الرد ولكن لم يظهر الخط وانما فقط علامةx*

----------

